# Bizarre Abandonment-Little Orphan Boy



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So my cousin works at a small pet store that I have never actually been to since he lives about 45 min away. I got a call from him earlier today and he told me that they had gotten to work earlier this morning to something very odd. People bring in animals that they no longer want to or can't take care of anymore apparently and the pet store will happily take the pets and re sell them. 
But someone had not wanted to be embarrassed about giving up animals I guess because Josh called me and said that someone had left a small hamster cage by the door, with a tiny little rat inside...but Josh said that the store only sells rats as feeders and he knew that I had rats so he called me and snuck the little man out!
So needless to say I met him at Wal-mart a few hours later. This guy is TINY. I'm guessing only three weeks or so...he barely has his little boy parts showing at all. He is in a separate cage in another room now, but here is my problem. We were foreclosed on a few weeks ago and are moving soon to a tiny little house a few miles away. So I really can't be lugging around two cages. Should I try to find the little man a home(I know that it wouldn't be hard to find someone that likes him) or should I get him neutered and have him live with the ladies.?
View attachment 3346
View attachment 3347

How old does a male have to be to be altered?
What are the health risks involved?

I'll get better pictures tomorrow but these will do for now. I think he is a Russian Blue dumbo. He is Berk I guess cuz he belly is white and his top is blue. Tell me what you guys think. I have named him Severus for now. I have always wanted little dumbo named that, but I wanted him to be black. I figured blue was close enough though


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow he is tiny! And adorable; I love his color. 

Good luck on finding him a home if you decide to re-home him. I don't have much (or any) experience on housing both sexes together so I can't really offer up any advice. But if you have the time and money to neuter and care for him I'd say do it  Just because he is way too cute


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd go for the option of rehoming him personally. Don't get me wrong as I am definitely not trying to offend you in any way, but you said your home is being foreclosed on which from what I assume means you probably don't need the added expense of neutering him. If you can find him a nice home, then you have more than done your job. Perhaps if you can find a friend or relative to take him in then you can visit him as he grows.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If you can afford it I would neuter him and have him with your girls. :3

I loved my mix-gender group (spayed doe), they were a ton of fun.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I really want to keep him and I do have the extra money as it is my parents who are foreclosed on, not me. But I worry. I JUST converted to fleece the other day and it seems to be working really well with Korra and Yue. Are boys as easy to train, and does the neutering take the edge off of their marking habits? I haven't had a baby rat in so long I forgot how much their poo stinks!! 
He poops all the time and it is always that slightly soft poop that smells yuck!! Also, he loves to eat! He has had his own little bowl of food and over the night has developed a little rat fat roll


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Neutering does help slow down marking, and my boys are easy to train..but are not litter trained. Ha. They know their names though.

They are very smart and very much people pleasers, so I think you could train them, although some males never pee in the litter box.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well hello, Severus! I think that's a great name and kind of ironic since he doesn't look evil or menacing at all. Not sure how to approach neutering - wouldn't know where to begin - but just wanted to say hello to the little guy vicariously through you. Whether you keep him or not, I'm sure he's very well cared for, lucky guy! Cheers.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Such a sweetheart! Don't even _think _about sending him away, he needs you!

If he's really only three weeks old, he shouldn't even have been weaned yet, surely? In which case, he's too young even to mate, let alone get snipped, poor thing. But I vote for neutering him and keeping him, if you still need help deciding. My boys have been neutered, and they enjoy having their harem nonetheless.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, I really wanted to keep him, but a friend of mine has two males and a single CN. She says shes been looking for a while and really wanted him. I trust her and luckily I'll get to see him often  
I feel like it will be better in the long run since I JUST went to fleece and boys can be harder to train as you guys said. I really really really loved him though


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

He's truly adorable, and I'm glad you're still going to get to see him regularly.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Me too. I have always wanted a little boy like him, but I thought it would be better for him to not be moved all over the place. We may have to live in a small apartment for three months in a few weeks and I just don't think it is fair to subject a little one to that if they don't have to be. I'm lucky that I still am able to hold on to my female rats and dogs.


----------

